# Disciplining pushy cows?



## Dirtslinger (Feb 10, 2007)

When you get a cow that's pushy- particularly for the grain pail- should you discipline her in any way?
I sure don't want to destroy any bond I have, particularly if she escapes I need her to come for grain! Yet she hogs the bucket from the others, near pushing me down in the process.

Pushing her away doesn't seem to help.

Please don't say freezer (yet), as she's a PB bought particularly for bloodlines. I need her calves!

Thanks!


----------



## Tiffin (Feb 23, 2006)

I have seperate grain bowls, one for each cow. If one gets done before another one it will go grab the other one but at least they all get some. I also put the two pushiest in stalls.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

NEVER allow an animal to push or threaten you in any way. If they're at the top of the pecking order over the other animals, fine, but YOU have to be at the top over them all.

Seperate feed pans is fine, but you still need to have control over them. The "bond" is worthless if you don't have their respect.

You could try a stockman's cane, or a small whip to keep her back until you're ready. If that doesn't work, use a hot shot or pitchfork. She HAS to learn to wait until YOU say it's okay for her to eat.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

I like to think that I can outsmart a cow. I try to design our pens, and feeders in ways that put the cows where I want them, and keep them from going where I dont want them. 

Build some dividers that only one cow can fit in at a time. That should force them to eat in seperate places, and keep one from eating the other's grain


----------



## wwubben (Oct 13, 2004)

Whipping or shocking cows will only add to your problem.Have enough feed space so everyone can eat at once.Be firm but kind to your cattle.


----------



## bigmudder77 (Jun 9, 2008)

i have a pushy jersey and i lock him in the pen when i feed them he hates it and tries to run away but when i walk in and grab the grain he runs in there and i set it down and lock the door behind me 

then i feed my other 2 in the same bucket cause there stupid and like to switch buckets and spill it every where with them eating out of the same one they dont switch just move there head to where the other one is eatting 

that has worked for me but i see the jersey pushing them out of the way of the water so im getting a 100 gallon water tank instead of the 4 bucket i have now and that way he can push them and they can still drink instead of moving buckets

only bad thing about that is it will be a pain to fill and empty


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Get a stick that is about 4' long and whenever that cow comes w/in range of it, give her a whack on the nose. She will not become afraid of you, but she will learn to respect the stick and the space it provides you. I personally would NEVER go about my feeding chores w/o a stick-in-hand.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Gaining control of your livestock does not cause problems, it prevents them. An animal that will push YOU out of the way to get to the feed is dangerous, and absolutely should not be tolerated.

Having seperate pens or feed pans is fine, well and good, but if you do that to avoid gaining control, you are only prolonging the problem.


----------



## Dirtslinger (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Yeah starting with the obvious separate feed pans. I think the stick/whip may be ideal here too. Chances are the separate pans will do the trick.


----------

